# 1-25-15 surf report



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

My son and I got away today for a few hours. He has really taken up interest in fishing lately so we headed down to the surf for a few hours. Started off pretty slow. Around 1 we started getting runs and broke off twice using 20 lb leaders. Switched up to 30lb then changed hooks to #2 straight short shank hooks. Using fresh peeled shrimp my son caught his first bull red. Was only 28" but he was stoked. It was quickly released after it was measured. It was pictured hanging from the boga grip but it was because he lost his grip on it while it was trying to keep from getting its photo taken. After the red the black drum took off as well. Caught 9 with 26" being the largest. Kept enough for a few taco nights and sent the rest on thier way unharmed. All in all a good few hours on a rough surf.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang, you guys slayed them! Way to go man. Enjoyed the report. Enjoy those tacos!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE!! far to rough to head offshore! (for me at least) The wind was howling today!


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

No doubt. It was really rough today. Wind was pretty strong all day. I don't think I would want to be out in a boat today. I'm getting to old for that kind of beating.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Good to see a kid taking interest in the outdoors. He did a good job.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome. Love it!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish way to go ! By the way what does " mean ?


----------



## sunnyjim (Oct 24, 2013)

Instead of spelling out "inches," he used a quote sign (").


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

This is inches. "


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice fish and a good way to spend some time with your son. Glad you guys had a good haul.


----------



## thetagman (Oct 28, 2014)

I've never known " could be so funny


----------

